

Startup offers unlimited flights on commercial airlines for $1,500 a month - millisecond
http://roadwarriorvoices.com/2015/06/23/startup-offers-unlimited-flights-on-commerical-airlines-for-1500-a-month-plus-free-checked-bags-precheck-and-wi-fi/

======
marvel_boy
Newbie here. With just two or three flights per month your're exceeding the
$1,500 prize. How can this be profitable?

~~~
paulhauggis
They are probably hoping that the average person won't be taking more than 2
or 3 flights per month and it will more than pay for the people that do.

